# 1983ish SE Quadangle Frame



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 10, 2012)

Clueless as to how to date this.  Someone painted it rattlecan black but decals and og blue paint looks like its there....any advice on how to remove the rattlecan paint and possibly save the blue paint.  Sj_biker@hotmail.com for direct inquiries.


----------

